# Painting over the mold



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

We have spots of mold on a wall, I was thinking of just priming over without removal, however I don't want the mold to bleed through later. It's nut much mold, just spots.

Any input?

Bob


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

The stuff is alive. I've had a few painters say they could cover it but it always came back.


----------



## Wallcoat Joe (Aug 9, 2005)

Best to treat/kill it then prime it and add M1 addative to your topcoat.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Killed it already.

Bob


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've never had luck treating the surface. I've found plenty of mold on the back side of the drywall alive and well after treating the front. I don't even try anymore. I just cut it out, bleach the studs, and replace it. I usually don't get spots of mold but sections of mold and there is usually some reason. (Like water). My experience is in a semi-arid climate and I may be missing something in the equations.


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

Kill the mold/mildew with one part bleach to 4 parts water mixture. Clean surface with a good cleaner like "prep rite" from Sherwin-Williams. Apply a high end stain sealer/primer and paint.

Bret


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

If it's dead then BIN it, I use it all the time to seal in dead mold/mildew that won't scrape off
Spots I'll use the rattle can BIN, in fact I don't leave home w/o it

But the mold/mildew must be dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't forget the mildewcide in your topcoat either. Is this a particularly moist room? If you don't do something to prevent it from coming back, I'm sure you know, it will.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone tried chlorine dioxide? A GC asked me if I did it and it was a new one on me. He said that they tent the house but a little Googling found topicals too. I disassociate myself from the stuff entirely. A clause from my contract reads,"The Contractor can not and will not be held responsible or liable for the presence of any fungi, algae, lichens, slime, mold, bacteria, wet or dry rot and any byproducts of these organisms however produced that may or may not be present now or at any time in the unforeseeable future.".

Time to clear out and call in the pros.

Next time you are renewing your ins., ask them about it. When you see how it hikes your premiums you will comprehend why it is a stand alone business.


----------



## Wallcoat Joe (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree, just one look at myleakyhome.com will scare the **** out of a legit painter. Fl. is a step away from mandatory inspections and regulation of paint/coating film thickness. I use a sealer/primer for exterior that goes on blue and fades to clear after 3 days, leaves no question as to coverage and protection.


----------



## Moldguys (Feb 26, 2013)

*mold*



Glasshousebltr said:


> We have spots of mold on a wall, I was thinking of just priming over without removal, however I don't want the mold to bleed through later. It's nut much mold, just spots.
> 
> Any input?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,the mold is still alive, painting over it will not help will bleed through, might slow it down but the mold will get worse. Don't use bleach to clean the mold, will grow 10 time bigger in 24-48 hours.
Moldguys Restoration


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Moldguys said:


> Hi Bob,the mold is still alive, painting over it will not help will bleed through, might slow it down but the mold will get worse. Don't use bleach to clean the mold, will grow 10 time bigger in 24-48 hours. Moldguys Restoration


The mold is prehistoric by now...

How does bleach make it grow 10x in 48 hrs? Sure it adds moisture but it is moisture that mold doesn't like as I understand it. It will cause sporulation but those spores won't use the bleach water for a source of moisture will it?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

mbryan said:


> The mold is prehistoric by now...


amazing what 8 years will do for ya


----------



## Moldguys (Feb 26, 2013)

*Bleach*

BLEACH Does Bleach kill mold? This is a question that has been asked by customers for many years. Well, the answer is NO it doesn't. It don't even disinfect the mold spores let alone kill them. Bleach does not kill mold it will only bleach it into a different color. Bleach will intact slow down the growth of mold to a certain extent. The Clorox Company has stated the bleach in not an effective product for mold remediation. Only approved products should be used to kill mold, control mold and remediate affective mold areas of your home. Bleach just doesn't kill mold. Bleach is an effective way of killing viruses and bacteria but not mold. Mold is like a plant in that it needs to be killed at the roots. Bleach has a very high concentration of water 99% or more that encourages the growth of mold and fungi. Only an approved EPA mold killing product should be used as an effective means of killing mold. ) Bleach does not kill mold. 2) Bleach was not designed to kill mold, and has never been sold or EPA registered to do so. 3) There are no professional, certified mold remediators who use bleach for killing mold. 4) Bleach cannot penetrate into mold's tiny hyphae (roots), but the water part of the formula will, thus fostering more, even stronger mold growth. 5) Bleach is a very destructive chemical, and literally eats away at the surfaces it's applied to.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Moldguys said:


> BLEACH Does Bleach kill mold? This is a question that has been asked by customers for many years. Well, the answer is NO it doesn't. It don't even disinfect the mold spores let alone kill them. Bleach does not kill mold it will only bleach it into a different color. Bleach will intact slow down the growth of mold to a certain extent. The Clorox Company has stated the bleach in not an effective product for mold remediation. Only approved products should be used to kill mold, control mold and remediate affective mold areas of your home. Bleach just doesn't kill mold. Bleach is an effective way of killing viruses and bacteria but not mold. Mold is like a plant in that it needs to be killed at the roots. Bleach has a very high concentration of water 99% or more that encourages the growth of mold and fungi. Only an approved EPA mold killing product should be used as an effective means of killing mold. ) Bleach does not kill mold. 2) Bleach was not designed to kill mold, and has never been sold or EPA registered to do so. 3) There are no professional, certified mold remediators who use bleach for killing mold. 4) Bleach cannot penetrate into mold's tiny hyphae (roots), but the water part of the formula will, thus fostering more, even stronger mold growth. 5) Bleach is a very destructive chemical, and literally eats away at the surfaces it's applied to.


Most interesting....Thank you

But I do have to ask..... there's a whole lot of products on the shelves for mold cleanup, that are basically bleach.... some by known name manufacturers......are these all a hoax.

My laymen's understanding was these are only effective on the living or growing part of mold, and not on the spores..... and thus were not a long term solution.

I've used a remidiation product from HD, can't remember the name, about $35-40 for I think a 1/2 gallon jug that is supposedto be a remidiation product.

Do you think that is any good. If not, what do you recommend.

I do understand this is your trade/lively hood, but can you tell us if there is a product we can use. When we rip open a bath and need a remidiation, we probably don't have time to call out a specialist for 5 sq feet.

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## Moldguys (Feb 26, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Most interesting....Thank you
> 
> But I do have to ask..... there's a whole lot of products on the shelves for mold cleanup, that are basically bleach.... some by known name manufacturers......are these all a hoax.
> 
> ...


I understand use shockwave, look up Aramsco they have the products you need. Any thing from home depot has bleach in it. PS we always have time for 5 sq ft.


----------



## Rbnsb5 (May 5, 2013)

Moldguys said:


> BLEACH Does Bleach kill mold? This is a question that has been asked by customers for many years. Well, the answer is NO it doesn't. It don't even disinfect the mold spores let alone kill them. Bleach does not kill mold it will only bleach it into a different color. Bleach will intact slow down the growth of mold to a certain extent. The Clorox Company has stated the bleach in not an effective product for mold remediation. Only approved products should be used to kill mold, control mold and remediate affective mold areas of your home. Bleach just doesn't kill mold. Bleach is an effective way of killing viruses and bacteria but not mold. Mold is like a plant in that it needs to be killed at the roots. Bleach has a very high concentration of water 99% or more that encourages the growth of mold and fungi. Only an approved EPA mold killing product should be used as an effective means of killing mold. ) Bleach does not kill mold. 2) Bleach was not designed to kill mold, and has never been sold or EPA registered to do so. 3) There are no professional, certified mold remediators who use bleach for killing mold. 4) Bleach cannot penetrate into mold's tiny hyphae (roots), but the water part of the formula will, thus fostering more, even stronger mold growth. 5) Bleach is a very destructive chemical, and literally eats away at the surfaces it's applied to.


So bleach does or doesn't kill mold?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Tsp.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Tsp.


MALCO!!!!! Where you been? 

Sorry for the derail. Carry on....:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Moldguys said:


> Any thing from home depot has bleach in it.


Not true.


----------

